# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Best Edition of The Federalist Papers

## Teenager For Ron Paul

Hi, I want to pick up the Federalist Papers in book form and I'd like to know what everyone thinks the best edition is for understanding it best and seeing the parallels between the papers, Constitution, and history in general. It would also be nice to have the best edition of the Anti-Federalist papers.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I'm not sure about best, but I do know you can get The Federalist Papers and the Anti-Federalist Papers for very cheap, like a $1 each.

One book everyone should read and own would be "The Making of America: The Substance and Meaning of the Constitution"

----------


## erowe1

> I'm not sure about best, but I do know you can get The Federalist Papers and the Anti-Federalist Papers for very cheap, like a $1 each.
> 
> One book everyone should read and own would be "The Making of America: The Substance and Meaning of the Constitution"


The Anti-Federalist Papers for $1? How's that? Is that the same content as the 7-volume set?

----------


## TaftFan

I would really like to find something that aligns the Anti-Federalist and Federalist Papers so that they correspond with each other, similar to how they were published as competing argumentative articles at the time. Would also like to see the state convention debate transcripts included as well. This would be a good project for Tom Woods.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I would really like to find something that aligns the Anti-Federalist and Federalist Papers so that they correspond with each other, similar to how they were published as competing argumentative articles at the time. Would also like to see the state convention debate transcripts included as well. This would be a good project for Tom Woods.


Check out that book by Skousen.

----------


## grizzlymere

What's the Skousen book like/about?

----------

